# picnic pork, pulled pork- skin remove?



## flyhigh123 (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought a 10 pound pork picnic with bone. Picked it up from smart and final the other day. I noticed that the skin on it was still on. Should I shave the skin off or smoke it with the skin>???? 

i was thinking to cut to skin off while leaving the fat on...

the skin can be deep fried for some chicarrons... lol


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 16, 2009)

Leave it on....Crank up the heat at the end or throw it in the oven to crisp up the skin for cracklins


----------



## Dutch (Dec 16, 2009)

I usually leave the skin on when smoking shoulders. It will firm up during the smoke while the fat under the skin renders out. I find the skin easier to remove after smoking.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

Personally I remove the skin and trim it down to about 1/4-1/8", though it can be a bit of a pain to remove so i can see how removing afterwards would be easier, just like separating a packer, so much easier after cooking.
I also just toss the skin because I don't use it for anything.


----------



## blue (Dec 16, 2009)

I've done it both ways mentioned above and they both work.  Looks like it might be a personal preference.


----------



## flyhigh123 (Dec 17, 2009)

i trimmed mine off and it came out well... the top dried a little...

my worry is if i don't take the skin off, will the rub get into the meat? i'm worried the skin will block the rub from penetrating the meat

thoughts?


----------



## pignit (Dec 17, 2009)

I've done it both ways and it's just a matter of personal taste. As far as the rub...... I'd cut off all the skin and fat before I rub it. It isn't gonna penetrate that skin much if at all. If you like the cracklins... what Chris said. We did a whole pig last September and we had a number of folks that wanted the skin cracklins so we finished one half with the skin on and slammed it over some hot hot coals for about 30 minutes before serving. Turned out great. Sounds like your gonna have to try both ways a couple of times to see how you like it.


----------

